
Evolving the Google Identity - robin_reala
https://design.google.com/articles/evolving-the-google-identity/
======
ssewell
Articles like this are great. They demonstrate the thought process behind the
design and really conveys how much goes into it.

------
elwell
I like the "Google"; not crazy about the singular "G" though.

------
rw2
It would be great if Google open sourced product sans. It looks like a cool
san serif font.

------
cheshire137
Product Sans looks nice.

------
mrzool
Yet, the homepage is still not responsive.

